# TMC Signature 90cm in freshwater version!



## willsy (20 Jan 2018)

Hi

Does anyone have the TMC Signature 90cm in a freshwater version? I.e without sump and not drilled? Or could I get this custom made from TMC does anyone know?

Cheers

Will.


----------



## Danny (20 Jan 2018)

willsy said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have the TMC Signature 90cm in a freshwater version? I.e without sump and not drilled? Or could I get this custom made from TMC does anyone know?
> 
> ...


I looked for one for a few weeks, from what I gather they are not available as standard.


----------



## MarkyP (20 Jan 2018)

Try ND Aquatics for a price, they build good quality tanks and there brace less tanks are well priced  my next tank is coming from them


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Jan 2018)

MarkyP said:


> Try ND Aquatics for a price, they build good quality tanks and there brace less tanks are well priced  my next tank is coming from them


The build quality at ND has gone downhill big time and I would never get another tank from them.

If you have the extra space the EA aquascaper range are pretty good; silicone is nice, neat and very minimal unlike ND.


----------



## willsy (21 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do like the look of the Aquascaper. Looks awesome! Probably a bit more plant scape centric than the TMC. That's gone to the top of my expensive shopping list! 

Cheers

Will


----------



## castle (21 Jan 2018)

TMC do custom builds, you need to go to a TMC retailer, and order through them


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Jan 2018)

willsy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I do like the look of the Aquascaper. Looks awesome! Probably a bit more plant scape centric than the TMC. That's gone to the top of my expensive shopping list!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Will



Have a chat with Dave at Aquarium Gardens; very helpful bloke and will help you with lighting - Oh and don't forget to mention UKAPS. You can get it with/without cabinet too.
I was surprised at how good the silicone work is.
http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/ev...per-900-aquarium-tank--cabinet-set-2035-p.asp


----------



## mort (21 Jan 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> The build quality at ND has gone downhill big time and I would never get another tank from them.
> 
> If you have the extra space the EA aquascaper range are pretty good; silicone is nice, neat and very minimal unlike ND.



Completely agree on both parts that company has taken a real bashing of late in the reef forums. The aquascaper tanks are nice in the flesh.


----------



## castle (21 Jan 2018)

I'd second ND aquatics, and still recommend them for the custom tanks.  I don't think the silicone quality hasn't declined, just in comparison to ADA/TMC/Evolution Aqua their silicone work is really poor.


----------



## willsy (21 Jan 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Have a chat with Dave at Aquarium Gardens; very helpful bloke and will help you with lighting - Oh and don't forget to mention UKAPS. You can get it with/without cabinet too.
> I was surprised at how good the silicone work is.
> http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/ev...per-900-aquarium-tank--cabinet-set-2035-p.asp


Thanks - I do like Aquarium Gardens. I've bought some fantastic plants from them. They would be first choice to buy a new aquarium too now!

To be honest I have a totally workable aquarium but its dimensions are not great for Aquascaping and it has a closed hood. I really like the idea of an open top with plants growing out of the water potentially.

Sorry, just trying to talk myself into this. 

Cheers

Will


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Jan 2018)

castle said:


> I'd second ND aquatics, and still recommend them for the custom tanks.


I had one not 12 months ago; it took them 3 attempts to make it the right size and even then the silicone was rubbish. Nick is nowhere to be seen there anymore I don't think.
3 years ago if you didn't have the money for an aquarium connections tank with mitred corners then everyone seemed to get an ND aquatics one and that's why I got ND that time....never again.



willsy said:


> Sorry, just trying to talk myself into this


Haha just do it, I'm fussy and been impressed with them so much so there's now 3 in the house.


----------



## willsy (23 Jan 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Haha just do it, I'm fussy and been impressed with them so much so there's now 3 in the house.



Shopping list being prepared as we speak which includes one Aquascaper 900! Cannot wait to get my hands on it. Exciting!


----------



## willsy (23 Jan 2018)

Ah just wanted to say: TMC got back me today to say that they don't make a 90cm freshwater version at all. Odd! This has made my mind up on the Aquascaper for sure now!


----------



## Deeny (12 Feb 2018)

I've been thinking of getting the TMC 60cm myself - but apparently they seem not to be producing it anymore and now have a new version coming out. Aquahome will be taking delivery of the new tanks later this week so looking forward to that.
Ideally I'd love to have the evolution aqua 60cm tank but they don't sell without the cabinets which are a bit on the pricey side. Any other tank options will be most welcome


----------



## alto (12 Feb 2018)

EA price list says otherwise 

(Sorry, can't get quote function to work for some reason )


----------

